# Japanese maples



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

What are your 3 favorite Japanese maples? mine are Red dragon, autumn moon, golden full maple.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I only have two in my yard, so I guess they're my favorites: red emperor and crimson queen.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Your crimson queen is just like my red dragon, only the red dragon is a little smaller. I almost bought a red emperor but decided to go with a Yasemin because its suppose to be a little more cold hardy, I'm in zone 5a.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Orangeola, Crimson Queen, Coral Bark


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

Shin Deshojo, Sangu Kaku (coral bark), and Jordan are among my favorites. The variegated ones are really cool too.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

STL said:


> Shin Deshojo, Sangu Kaku (coral bark), and Jordan are among my favorites. The variegated ones are really cool too.


I have a Jordan also, but not getting to much color out of it. Im pretty sure its in to much shade and haven't got around to moving it yet. How is yours for color? Cant grow the other two because of the cold factor.


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

For the record, they are my parents. They live in Seattle and have a ton that I admire when I visit. Their Jordan is in full PNW sun and has a great bright golden yellow color. The red samaras are really cool too. It's one that I'm considering for a part sun location at my house since its supposed to be more tolerant.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Deshojo and Seigen. Both have beautiful red leaves in the spring. Seigen has a more delicate leaf.


----------

